# 624 - An old trick? - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

Happy Earth Day, Earth! Pick up some trash, or turn off a light today. Just think, Earth gives you air and stuff. In fact, Kren is covered with Earth! 

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------

